# which bulb should i get



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Well its been just about a year since I setup my aquarium and I think its time to replace the bulb.

I have a Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe-Single 30" Strip with a stock 65w, 6700k bulb.

Currently I am looking at the Coralife 65 Watt 10,000K and the Coralife Colormax-6700 at Big Al's.

I have also seen that people have been using GE, Philips, and other generic brands of lighting as well.

So, what would be the ideal bulb for primarily green tank?


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Along with getting a new bulb, I am playing with the idea of adding more light to my 29 gallon tank, maybe another 30-55w

Since I don't want to spend to much money I'm going to build everything myself with the help of Home Depot. I've been searching the forums and not too much is helping because I know next to nothing about electrical work. I know that I need a ballast and a bulb, but not much else.

What would I need to know in order to build another lighting system for hopefully around $50?

As of now I was thinking about the 9325K GE bulb and this ballast but for cheaper somewhere else


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thre are a number of CF bulbs available. It really depends on how you like your tank to look under what kelvin rated bulb.
I find the Coralife bulbs way too green for my tastes but a lot of people use them
I suggest finding a bulb with a high CRI rating and good peaks in the blue and red regions of the spectrum. There are several good bulbs out there.


----------

